# Case Files Under Curfew



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2020)

Mega-City One is placed under a tight curfew by Chief Judge Cal during his reign but there is still plenty for the rebels and loyalists to get up to. Loyal Judges need to patrol, enforce the Law, and follow Cal's whims, while loyal citizens get to snitch on their neighbours and pray that Cal doesn't order the death of the entire population again. The rebels, on the other hand, work to hatch all sorts of plans to topple the tyrant. Holster your Lawgiver and grab your clipboard, it's time to review some of the case files that transpired during the Big Meg's city-wide curfew.





Last week's blog post for The Day the Law Died, which is our next supplement in the Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD line, took a look Escape from Old New York, a chapter of the forthcoming book that offers an extensive scenario to rescue Mayor Grubb. The next chapter, Case Files Under Curfew, offers up three shorter but equally as enjoyable outings for Judges, civilians, or perps.

The first of the outings, I Didn't Kill No Deputy!, offers an insight into the zany antics of Cal as the PCs find themselves stationed to guard Deputy Chief Judge Fish... Bloop! Although written from a loyalist's viewpoint, guidance is once again offered to approach the scenario from a rebel, civilian or perp's perspective.




In the second scenario, Cal is attempting to gain the adoration of the masses by supplying them with ample food and hosting a series of bloodthirsty games at Mega-City One's huge football stadium, recently renamed as the Calosseum. Will rebel Judges, civilians or perps be able to throw a spanner in Cal's plans somehow? Can any loyalist Judges prevent said spanner from spoiling the show?

Finally, the third scenario relates to Judge Dredd's favourite robot. The Where's Walter scenario interjects itself into the plot of the comic strip's story line. Walter is playing a dangerous game by pretending to have turned against his master, all so he can get inside the Grand Hall of Justice and steal some vital evidence. It's up to the rebel Judges to help extricate him, or the loyalist Judges to prevent that happening.

We think you'll agree this is an action-packed chapter that offers plenty of options for misadventure during Cal's reign. Check back in next week as we move on to Chapter 7: The Return of Cal.


----------

